# MythTV



## balanga (Dec 23, 2017)

Is anyone using MythTV? How easy is it to set up and how does it compare with TVheadend?

I've just discovered TVheadend and think it's a great program but am only just getting to grips with it. Now I've come across MythTV and wondered if I would be better off with that and invest my time setting it up instead...


----------



## balanga (Dec 23, 2017)

It's definitely not easy to set up...

`mythtv-setup`

```
Shared object "libjack.so.0" not found, required by "mythtv-setup"
```

Google doesn't find anything...


----------



## balanga (Dec 24, 2017)

The Wiki makes it sound relatively easy... but I made no headway after several hours.. Can't get mythtv to build from ports...


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 24, 2017)

I am kind of a hack but I see clues right there. The library for jack is not right.
So do a `find / -name 'libjack.so*'`
Perhaps it comes back with libjack.so.8. I would then make a symbolic link to that file with the name libjack.so.0.
Sort of a file redirector. I am not sure if its the proper way but its worked before for me.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 24, 2017)

Also make sure you are not mixing ports and packages. This is exactly the kind of error you see with mixing.

Have you tried to manually install the audio/jack port?


----------



## balanga (Dec 24, 2017)

I didn't know I needed audio/jack  port" href="http://www.freshports.org/audio/jack ">audio/jack ... The install did not pull it in.

I think I need to start from scratch since I've attempted to install so many ports hoping that I stumble across the correct combination..

I'm finding it impossible to run `mythtv-setup`... Also installing databases/mysql57-server is a big mistake, at least if you don't know what you are doing...


----------



## tingo (Dec 25, 2017)

FWIW, I think that tvheadend is easier to set up than MythTV.


----------



## balanga (Dec 26, 2017)

tingo said:


> FWIW, I think that tvheadend is easier to set up than MythTV.



That much I know ... I have managed to set up tvheadend although I'm still struggling to configure it properly so that it can pick up tha same channels as my TV. It seems strange that I get my TV to scan for channels without knowing anything about muxes and services, and I don't even need to know where my nearest transmitter is.

With MythTV, which I would like to have a look at, I'm still struggling with setting up the timezone in MySQL!

`mysql_tzinfo_to_sql /usr/share/zoneinfo | mysql -u root -p mysql`
results in:-

```
Data too long for column 'Abbreviation' at row 1
```

and I can't figure out how to fix this.


----------

